# Has anyone flown Southwest to Hawaii yet?



## Luanne (Oct 20, 2019)

Just booked a flight for older dd from San Jose to Maui in March.  I know there has been a lot of discussion on SW to Hawaii, but has anyone flown SW to Hawaii yet?  If so, how was the experience?  Are they offering any extras, like meals for sale, or is it just their basic snacks?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 20, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Just booked a flight for older dd from San Jose to Maui in March.  I know there has been a lot of discussion on SW to Hawaii, but has anyone flown SW to Hawaii yet?  If so, how was the experience?  Are they offering any extras, like meals for sale, or is it just their basic snacks?





Haven't flown them yet but am wondering what was the price of the fare that you obtained ? 

Hawaiin Air is known for a great flying experience (which includes food) and Southwest is known for saving money.




.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 20, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Haven't flown them yet but am wondering what was the price of the fare that you obtained ?
> 
> Hawaiin Air is known for a great flying experience (which includes food) and Southwest is known for saving money.
> 
> ...


I did it with points.


----------



## SteelerGal (Oct 20, 2019)

I know someone here took an inaugural flight.  It should be searchable.


----------



## tompalm (Oct 20, 2019)

Flying experience, I could write a book. But below is an email I sent my brother.  They now have comfort class which is the same cheap seats with 5” of more leg room. If you don’t buy that, most of the airlines are the same. 
————

My last flight home from LA to Honolulu was excellent.  The seat was wider and had more leg room.  It also had more cushion to the seat and I never got tired of sitting down.  On most flights, my butt hurts so bad and my legs ache because I can’t move them and it is a pain to fly these days. About half way across the Pacific I realized that I was in an older airplane and that they don’t build them that way any longer. There was also and article in the news yesterday how all the airlines are taking the seats out of 777s and putting in smaller seats that are lighter and putting them close together with less leg room so that they can sell more seats on the same plane. 

It is just amazing that for the last 10 years I have been saying that flight was painful and I don’t like flying as much as I used too.  I thought that I was just getting older. But the problem is the plane seats are just getting cheaper and smaller. What a bummer and there is not much anyone can do but pay more to fly first class. 

The real kicker was that I told one of the flight attendants that was the best plane I had been on in a long time and every time I fly, I plan to jump on Delta’s 777.  Her response was that the plane was on the way to Australia to have all the seats removed so that they could install smaller seats and more seats.  Sometimes, you just can’t win. But at least I now know the pain wasn’t from getting older, it was from cheaper, smaller seats with no leg room. 

Tom

Sent from my iPad


----------



## tompalm (Oct 20, 2019)

There are a lot of apps like SeatGuru that will provide the real information.  Also, check reviews for flights on different websites.  For me, if you can get on a wide body with twin isles down the middle and more isle seats, you are better off from the start.  Look to fly on 767, 777 and the bigger Airbus that Hawaiian and other airlines have. I am at a point that I am willing to pay more for a little more comfort. By the way, when I bought my tickets a month ago, first class was sold out and there were plenty of seats in the back. The airlines have reached a limit on how small they can go and lots of people are sick of it.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 20, 2019)

Yep. We were on the inaugural flight from SJC to OGG. It was great fun, they gave us tote bags and cookies, but from then on it's just a bigger box of snacks. Bring a sandwich for the 5.5 hour flight.

If you like SW, you'll love it. If not, well, not so much.

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Oct 20, 2019)

tompalm said:


> There are a lot of apps like SeatGuru that will provide the real information.  Also, check reviews for flights on different websites.  For me, if you can get on a wide body with twin isles down the middle and more isle seats, you are better off from the start.  Look to fly on 767, 777 and the bigger Airbus that Hawaiian and other airlines have. I am at a point that I am willing to pay more for a little more comfort. By the way, when I bought my tickets a month ago, first class was sold out and there were plenty of seats in the back. The airlines have reached a limit on how small they can go and lots of people are sick of it.


Thanks for all of that I guess.  But I was asking specifically about Southwest Airlines and if anyone had any experience flying them to Hawaii.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 20, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Thanks for all of that I guess.  But I was asking specifically about Southwest Airlines and if anyone had any experience flying them to Hawaii.


See my post above yours.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 21, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> See my post above yours.


Thanks!

I always bring my own food on board.  Dd will be fine.


----------



## jjking42 (Oct 21, 2019)

I usually fly SW to west coast and then Alaska or Hawaii comfort class across the pacific. I need the extra legroom


----------



## easyrider (Oct 21, 2019)

I bought two one way tickets for my niece's from Southwest , PDX to HNL about a week ago. The fares were about $200 a ticket. It was the wana getaway rate.

Bill


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 21, 2019)

I flew Southwest to Maui just after they started.
I recommend using their advanced boarding for $25 to be sure you don't get a middle seat. I had never used it previous to the Hawaii flight, but I was glad I did.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 21, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> I usually fly SW to west coast and then Alaska or Hawaii comfort class across the pacific. I need the extra legroom


That is what we do as well.  SW from Albuquerque to Oakland, spend a couple of nights in San Francisco, then Alaska, or more recently United, to Maui.  In fact that is what dh, younger dd and I are going to do.  But older dd won't be with us the entire trip and she lives close to San Jose.  I told her I'd "pay" for her ticket so that left me with the choices of Alaska or SW (if I wanted to use points for part of, or all of, the trip).  Alaska didn't have any nonstops the days she wanted to fly.

And yes, I did get Early Bird for her.  Since I didn't pay anything for the ticket, except the taxes, or whatever that $5.20 per leg fee is, I was fine paying for Early Bird.  She'll try for an exit row seat, and if she can't get that I'm sure she'll be able to get an aisle seat.


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 21, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> I recommend using their advanced boarding for $25 to be sure you don't get a middle seat. I had never used it previous to the Hawaii flight, but I was glad I did.



Can you pay for advance boarding if you have already purchased your ticket.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 21, 2019)

jehb2 said:


> Can you pay for advance boarding if you have already purchased your ticket.


Yes, you can go online and add EarlyBird seating if you did not purchase it initially.  FYI, the boarding number you get will be determined on when you buy the EarlyBird add-on, not when you originally bought your seats, so it is always best to buy it right away if you are going to anyway.

Kurt


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 21, 2019)

jehb2 said:


> Can you pay for advance boarding if you have already purchased your ticket.


Yes, I believe up to 36 hours before checkin, or take off, or some such.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 21, 2019)

jehb2 said:


> Can you pay for advance boarding if you have already purchased your ticket.


You sometimes also have the option to "upgrade" to SW's business class which gets you into the first 15 boarding positions, when you check in, or even after you check in.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 21, 2019)

Yep. Even waiting at the gate, you can pay ($30-$40-or $50) to board in the first 15 spots. Don't know how they decide the cost.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 21, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Yep. Even waiting at the gate, you can pay ($30-$40-or $50) to board in the first 15 spots. Don't know how they decide the cost.


I just got a new upgraded SW Chase card.  One of the perks is the business class boarding, if available, up to 3 (or maybe 4) times a year.  I haven't had a chance to try it yet.  Sounds like if it's available I can get it, pay for it, then I'm reimbursed.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 21, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Yep. Even waiting at the gate, you can pay ($30-$40-or $50) to board in the first 15 spots. Don't know how they decide the cost.


Bunny Trail Alert!

That triggered a memory of flying in the 1980s, when airlines didn't handle money at the gate. Those were the days of printed tickets, and a printed ticket was the equivalent of money.  So all of the airlines except Southwest would accept a ticket issued by one of other companies.

I was doing a lot of travel between the SF Bay Area and Los Angeles, mostly flying PSA and AirCal, who were head-to-head competitors on those routes. I learned that if I arrived at the gate with a reservation for the flight, with ticket in hand for travel to/from any Bay Area airport (SFO, OAK, San Jose) to/from any LA airport (LAX, Ontario, Burbank, Long Beach, Santa Ana) I could get on the flight, regardless of whether there was any difference in fare. 

I soon learned that I should simply book the cheapest fare available.  Then I would call reservations to change to the flight I really wanted.  They would make the change, and inform me that when I got to the airport I would be charged the fare difference.  The trick was to not check bags, because if I checked a bag, they would charge the fare difference when I checked in and they printed a new ticket.  But if I showed up at the gate with my old ticket in hand, they would take the ticket and let me on the flight.

I did that for about six years.  Then one day I showed up at an AirCal gate at SFX, and the gate agent looked at my ticket and said there was a fare difference.  Since they didn't handle money at the gate, I had to return to checkin and have them print me a new ticket. 

It was good while it lasted.

I occasionally flew Southwest.  I got upset with them one time when I was flying from LAX to OAK after a meeting.  I had one of their cheapest airfares, no changes allowed.  My meeting finished early and I got to the gate while they were boarding the plane before mine.  I asked to get a boarding pass for that flight, and they refused to give it to me, even though seats were available.  I was stunned!!  I said you are boarding a plane right now to Oakland that has seats available.  "That's right."  And I have a valid Southwest ticket for travel from LAX to OAK.  "Yes, you do."  But even though you have space on the plane and  you are still boarding the plane, you won't give me one of those seats?  "Correct."  Well then, why don't you put me on standby for that flight?  "Can't do that."

That experience soured me on Southwest for a long time.  It seemed to me that if they were as customer driven as they claimed to be, they would have put me on that plane. Yes, it was a no changes ticket, but at that point, when they have a plane that is leaving that has empty seats, and a passenger with a valid ticket for the next flight between those destinations, there's no harm in letting me on the plane.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 21, 2019)

We flew SWA last summer. Get early bird. Very smooth. Would do again. I like how SWA regular seats have more legroom than United econ which requires econ upgrade. Costs more on United.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 22, 2019)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Bunny Trail Alert!
> 
> That triggered a memory of flying in the 1980s, when airlines didn't handle money at the gate. Those were the days of printed tickets, and a printed ticket was the equivalent of money.  So all of the airlines except Southwest would accept a ticket issued by one of other companies.
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me years ago when I was at the gate and wanted to get home. As I remember it, they would have let me do it for $$.


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks. Just paid for early Bird $25 each. But the ticket was sooooo cheap I don’t mind


----------



## swditz (Oct 22, 2019)

jehb2 said:


> Thanks. Just paid for early Bird $25 each. But the ticket was sooooo cheap I don’t mind


Just to vent a pet peave! We always fly SW and purchase 2 early bird. There always seems to be One of two individuals who purchase one and get on early and SAVE a seat of two for thier party. Had never impacted our seating preference but still irks me.


----------



## TXTortoise (Oct 22, 2019)

swditz said:


> Just to vent a pet peave! We always fly SW and purchase 2 early bird. There always seems to be One of two individuals who purchase one and get on early and SAVE a seat of two for thier party. Had never impacted our seating preference but still irks me.



Wait until you want an Exit Row seat and the one person that got on early is saving it for others.  Acceptable behavior according to SW.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 22, 2019)

TXTortoise said:


> Wait until you want an Exit Row seat and the one person that got on early is saving it for others.  Acceptable behavior according to SW.


Personally I haven't seen that happen.  We always head for the exit row seats (and we both pay for Early Bird).  I haven't noticed anyone who has also grabbed an exit row seat and then saved others.  Not saying it doesn't happen, just saying I haven't seen it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 22, 2019)

Exit row seats should be occupied by people who listen to the flight attendant.  Some are just rude and don't listen to directions.  I don't want to count on someone who doesn't care to listen to the duties that seat requires in an emergency.  

Of course, I am sitting next to a firefighter of 40 years who thinks quickly and will absolutely make sure we all get off of the plane, whomever is with us or near us, if we were even to live through such a crisis requiring his quick-thinking skill set.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 23, 2019)

tompalm said:


> Flying experience, I could write a book. But below is an email I sent my brother.  They now have comfort class which is the same cheap seats with 5” of more leg room. If you don’t buy that, most of the airlines are the same.
> ————
> 
> My last flight home from LA to Honolulu was excellent.  The seat was wider and had more leg room.  It also had more cushion to the seat and I never got tired of sitting down.  On most flights, my butt hurts so bad and my legs ache because I can’t move them and it is a pain to fly these days. About half way across the Pacific I realized that I was in an older airplane and that they don’t build them that way any longer. There was also and article in the news yesterday how all the airlines are taking the seats out of 777s and putting in smaller seats that are lighter and putting them close together with less leg room so that they can sell more seats on the same plane.
> ...



While we do use Southwest to fly around on the Continental United States, our flights to Hawaii are all on Hawaiian Airlines.  The Direct Flight from JFK to Honolulu is great.  The difference between Regular Coach and First Class is so great that we always fly Coach, however, the upgrade to Extra Comfort Seats is a reasonable increase.   If you get the Hilton Honors Aspire Credit Card $250 credit toward extras on flights.  The credit just about pays for the extra comfort seat upgrade cost one way for two people.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jan 29, 2020)

I just happened by this thread - we will be taking SW from Oakland to Kona this summer.  I'll try and return here and post about that experience....


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 29, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> I just happened by this thread - we will be taking SW from Oakland to Kona this summer.  I'll try and return here and post about that experience....


You won't find it much different than any SW flight. Take a sandwich. It's 5 hours on pretzels.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 29, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> You won't find it much different than any SW flight. Take a sandwich. It's 5 hours on pretzels.


That is pretty much what I told my dd.  I said it's like any other SW flight, just over water, and longer.  We always bring our own food on flights to Hawaii no matter who we're flying.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 29, 2020)

My review of the inaugural SW flight to Maui is in post 7.


----------



## 10spro (Jan 29, 2020)

We fly SJC to OGG a couple times every year. We looked into Southwest when they first came online but did not find anything that compared to Alaska Companion Fare. I also find there is a little more legroom on Alaska to Hawaii, but interestingly, it is not the case with Alaska to JFK, felt very cramped on that flight.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 30, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Just booked a flight for older dd from San Jose to Maui in March.  I know there has been a lot of discussion on SW to Hawaii, but has anyone flown SW to Hawaii yet?  If so, how was the experience?  Are they offering any extras, like meals for sale, or is it just their basic snacks?



I haven't flown SW to Hawaii but we flew from the Island of Hawaii to Honolulu in December on SW.  We can't fly from NY to Hawaii on SW that is the reason we love Hawaiian Airlines for the flight to Hawaii.  WE would need to change planes at least 2 times and stay overnight to fly SW to Hawaii.  Hopefully SW will start to fly to and from Las Vegas in the future which would be helpful for us.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 30, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> I haven't flown SW to Hawaii but we flew from the Island of Hawaii to Honolulu in December on SW.  We can't fly from NY to Hawaii on SW that is the reason we love Hawaiian Airlines for the flight to Hawaii.  WE would need to change planes at least 2 times and stay overnight to fly SW to Hawaii.  Hopefully SW will start to fly to and from Las Vegas in the future which would be helpful for us.


We fly from Albuquerque to the Bay Area and spend two nights there (both ways) and then take a flight from Oakland or San Francisco to Hawaii.  I don't think I'd want to make the flight from New York without at least one overnight stop.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 30, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Hopefully SW will start to fly to and from Las Vegas in the future which would be helpful for us.


Perhaps when the 737Max aircraft come back online, but the current 737-800ERs just don't have the range.


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 14, 2020)

This is interesting - I just noticed the cost of an upcoming SW reservation made in points had dropped.  About to see how Southwest handles this.  Will they refund points?

What was a 68K point reservation is now out there for 48K..

*Edit: I am now chatting with Southwest.  If you haven't tried the chat, it is nice and I seem to get through faster on it than when calling.

Outcome: easy-peasy.  About 20K in points being credited back to my SW FF account.

Keeping checking those fares!*


----------



## Luanne (Feb 14, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> This is interesting - I just noticed the cost of an upcoming SW reservation made in points had dropped.  About to see how Southwest handles this.  Will they refund points?
> 
> What was a 68K point reservation is now out there for 48K..
> 
> *Edit: I am now chatting with Southwest.  If you haven't tried the chat, it is nice and I seem to get through faster on it than when calling.*


Yes, they will refund the points.  You don't need to talk to any one to do it.  Just on into your reservation and click "Change".  Select the flights you want to change.  You will be shown the available flights.  Select your flight (the same one you had before) and your points will be refunded to you. Easy peasy.


----------

